
Warehouse: All New PyPI is now in beta - jwilk
https://pyfound.blogspot.com/2018/03/warehouse-all-new-pypi-is-now-in-beta.html
======
nikhilweee
Wasn't pypi.org in beta since ... forever?

~~~
jwilk
It was "pre-production" before it became "beta".

